# Blizzard in anderer Farbkombi????????



## Deleted9832 (10. August 2004)

@Phil,
ist es möglich, das Blizzard in einer anderen Farbkombi zu bekommen? Längere Lieferzeit würde ich in Kauf nehmen und eventuellen Aufpreis natürlich bezahlen.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Phil Claus (11. August 2004)

Hi Groszmeister,

sorry, aber diese Option wird es werkseitig nicht geben. Wir können Dir aber die Dienste der Firma Brandes & Speckesser in Hillersee empfehlen, Rufnummer 05373.7898, die auch für uns bereits Arbeiten vorgenommen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (11. August 2004)

Groszmeister schrieb:
			
		

> @Phil,
> ist es möglich, das Blizzard in einer anderen Farbkombi zu bekommen? Längere Lieferzeit würde ich in Kauf nehmen und eventuellen Aufpreis natürlich bezahlen.
> MfG. Groszi



ups, also da lass ich ja dann mal meine sonst allgemeine hochgeschätzte TOLERANZ beiseite. für das blizzard gibt's  genau 1 farbkombi: weiss/schwarz. einzige ausnahme war das senstationelle t.o.-teil in gelb/rot. das anderes nicht geht, hat rm ja selber erleben müssen mit dieser tollen weinroten lackierung   

sorry, vergiss es also. 
persönlich bleibt dir natürlich alles frei   , aber ist dann kein BLIZZARD mehr.

nix für ungut
florian


----------



## Ludwig (26. August 2004)

Hi,

Das Blizzard gibt es auch in kommlett in Orange und in Schwarz und die Sattel klemme ist in Elox. grün.

Gruß
der Lud.


----------

